# New Snow Wolf Plows/ Equipment pics



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is the New Snow Wolf Plows we (the company I work for) received. 4 10ft blades, 1 8ft, 1 set of wings and 3 "Fast Tach" boxes . Thanks to Tom at Martin Implement(new payline west) for getting these blades for us. I will try and post some action shots of us changing from blade to box. Enjoy.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

looks like someone likes john deeres
nice fleet


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Lookin good!!! Good luck with them this season.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome Man!!!!!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

awsome looking fleet Steve!!!....I have never used the Snow Wolf "plows"....but I do like the way they are designed. I have had a few bobcat brand plows, and IIRC that is what you were running last year, right? If so I think you are going to be really happy with those units....unlike the "old" bobcat style plows (i think bobcat now offers a new hd design that has float of some kind?) these plows oscillate and float, allowing the machine to ride flat on its own weight. Good luck with them and keep us posted on how they perform.

P.S. I cant believe you guys didn't work a deal out to throw some Wolf Paws on the SS's !?!?


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

snocrete;855182 said:


> awsome looking fleet Steve!!!....I have never used the Snow Wolf "plows"....but I do like the way they are designed. I have had a few bobcat brand plows, and IIRC that is what you were running last year, right? If so I think you are going to be really happy with those units....unlike the "old" bobcat style plows (i think bobcat now offers a new hd design that has float of some kind?) these plows oscillate and float, allowing the machine to ride flat on its own weight. Good luck with them and keep us posted on how they perform.
> 
> P.S. I cant believe you guys didn't work a deal out to throw some Wolf Paws on the SS's !?!?


Thanks for the reply's everyone. ussmileyflag Yeah, I used the old style bobcat brand last year, Looking forward to trying out the snow wolfs. Although this year I will not be operating a skid steer, I will be operating the 244j mini end loader. I will have the 10ft snow wolf with Fast tach box, ill be sure to keep you guys updated on how it performs. I would like try a set of wolf paws, but that is something we may look at for the future, but with 5 skid steers it got pricey. payup


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i believe what i heard is that snow wolf got the rights to produce their the fast tach from Kage innovation...i personnaly love the Kage system and wouldn't use much else ....good luck
steve


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

xtreem3d;855482 said:


> i believe what i heard is that snow wolf got the rights to produce their the fast tach from Kage innovation...i personnaly love the Kage system and wouldn't use much else ....good luck
> steve


We had a tough time choosing between the kage and the fast tach. Fast-tach was cheaper, and I liked the snow wolf plows better. Snow wolf offers a 2 year warranty including cutting edge, which sold me. I had seen the kage system at the snow symposium in Ky, and think they are both comparable. The true test will come as soon as we get snow.

I new kage and snow wolf worked out a deal but was not sure of the details. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

My 244J gets delivered tommorrow. I sure hope it does what I want, or its back to Volvo.

J.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking fleet and let it SNOW


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Knockah22;855535 said:


> We had a tough time choosing between the kage and the fast tach. Fast-tach was cheaper, and I liked the snow wolf plows better. Snow wolf offers a 2 year warranty including cutting edge, which sold me. I had seen the kage system at the snow symposium in Ky, and think they are both comparable. The true test will come as soon as we get snow.
> 
> I new kage and snow wolf worked out a deal but was not sure of the details. Thanks for the info.


I know Kage wanted about 1200 more for their plow (i happen to use Boss plows with the Kages)..
are you buying or renting the skids? how much snow do you get in a normal winter?
steve


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Peterbilt;855562 said:


> My 244J gets delivered tommorrow. I sure hope it does what I want, or its back to Volvo.
> 
> J.


Let me know how they compare. I like the 244j so far, but all Ive done is stack salt and move pallets around. Good luck to you and thanks for the idea to get these machines, without your advice we would have just gotten two more skid loaders. Good luck this season.

F250man -Thanks for the comment. Let it Snow!

xtreem3d - We leased the skids. 3 or 4 years. Last year I think we had around 55", but that was above average. Hoping for 40"+ this season.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

On paper. The Deere looks better. I am verry interested in its speed. They claim 18+ MPH. An L20B is only 12 MPH. Any amount of "Extra" Speed between jobs is going to be great. I don't like the Deere Quick tatch. Not a Skid loader style. You need an adaptor plate to make it work. 

The Deere is also a bit heavier, so with the added speed and weight it should handle my bigger box well. 

But it all comes down to what we get this winter. 

J.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Peterbilt;855624 said:


> On paper. The Deere looks better. I am verry interested in its speed. They claim 18+ MPH. An L20B is only 12 MPH. Any amount of "Extra" Speed between jobs is going to be great. I don't like the Deere Quick tatch. Not a Skid loader style. You need an adaptor plate to make it work.
> 
> The Deere is also a bit heavier, so with the added speed and weight it should handle my bigger box well.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we had to get the adapter plate because all of our plows are skid loader style. I have not tried removing the plate while its still attached to the plow, Although I will be soon. We have a 2 yard light material bucket that only fits the 244j style quick tach, so hopefully I can switch between the two without it taking forever.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow those plows and machines are sweet!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

J -
You rent the loaders for the winter right? You trying the different brands out with the intention to purchase down the road or you just sticking with renting?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I rent my wheel loaders. The past 2 seasons we have ran Volvos, this year I am going to run at least 1 of the Deeres.

The L20s we run are great machines, but they are very slow driving. Only 12 MPH. Deeres will go 18.
It doesn't seem like a big deal, but how fast I can get from job to job is a big deal to me.

I would love to own one of these little loaders, but for the other 8 months of the season I wouldn't have a use for it. I did buy a brand new tractor for this season as well. At least with it, I will have a 4 season type of an investment. Don't get me wrong, these little loaders are awesome for just about everything we do, and when we send them back I feel bad. But $80.000 for something that I might be able to do something with is just out of the question.

J.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Agreed on this.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

How much does it cost to rent a 244J for the winter season?


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

a customer of ours just purchased a 344j , i was playing with it for a few minutes real nice machine. looking forward to building a couple attachments for him


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

knockah How are the plow's holding up? Likes and dislikes?
I am looking to purchase 2 9footers with wings for next season.
thanks
Robert


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1017773 said:


> knockah How are the plow's holding up? Likes and dislikes?
> I am looking to purchase 2 9footers with wings for next season.
> thanks
> Robert


Plows are holding up great! I really like the Snow Wolf plows. The only thing we have had to replace is a couple cutting edge bolts, and recently I broke the rubber on the bottom of the wing, but it was only on one side , the other side has hardly any wear. The only reason it broke is because it drags along the curb when I am plowing cul de sacs. Out of the 5 plows we have, a couple cutting edge bolts is the only thing that we have replaced.

The fast-tach systems are taking a little more abuse then I would like, but they are also great.

I Dont really have any dislikes thus far, the only thing I would change is putting a wrap around the hyrdo lines, but we did that at the begining of our season. If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

How tall is the rubber edge on the wings?? I am wondering how well they will do curbing.
Do you have any clue on the price of the 10ft blade and the wings?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1018491 said:


> How tall is the rubber edge on the wings?? I am wondering how well they will do curbing.
> Do you have any clue on the price of the 10ft blade and the wings?
> Thanks
> Robert


Dont hold me to this, but I think there around 8 inches or so. Before it broke I was able to clean along the curb pretty well. I like the wings alot, if I happen to get into an area with no curbs the rubber doesnt tear up the grass as bad. I doubt your wings will ever take as much abuse as mine does during a storm, I plow city cul de sacs.

We paid around $3500 for a 10ft blade, and another 4-500$ for the wings.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are a couple more random videos from this year. Gives you an idea of what the 244j can do.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice, happen to have any vids of the plow with the wings not the box??
Thanks
Robert


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

do you have any idea what the price was to get the tabs and tha fastach box? i already have the 9ft plow for my skid


----------

